# Emergency Release for shifter



## inphosys (Dec 8, 2002)

Has anyone ever used the emergency release switch to move the shifter from park to neutral if your touareg is not able to start?
The treg is parked in my garage right now. Last night I got a "Steering Defective Workshop" as I was turning the truck off. Now I can't turn it back on! I've followed spock's directions for removing the plastics / cup holders / etc. (see installing keyless start button http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/keyless/keyless.htm) from the top of the center console and I can look down at the shifter housing. From looking at the picture below (also courtesy of Spockcat) the button should be accessible, but I can't find it because there is another plastic wall where the release switch should be.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Release for shifter (inphosys)*

I had this problems with my Treg which was out of commision for a month due to the malfunction. Problem with doing this is you will need to disassemble the covers to the tranny to do so. Good luck.


----------



## inphosys (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Emergency Release for shifter (spikeital)*

HUH??!?








I've already removed the wood panels from around the shifter and I'm looking down at the area around the shifter.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Release for shifter (inphosys)*

I think you need to remove the plastic covers around the tranny also. Not just the wood panel.


----------



## inphosys (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Emergency Release for shifter (spikeital)*

Oh







I think that's more than I'm in the mood to do.
Every other vehicle in the world has a very easily accessible emergency release switch. Why not VW????








Now I'm waiting another two hours on the second tow truck service to get here because the first one didn't have skates or wheel lift rollers to put the truck on so they could drag it out of my garage.
I'm having a great day.







and the worry of how much this is going to cost me out of pocket is slowly beginning to make me cringe.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Emergency Release for shifter (inphosys)*

Have you tried hooking jumper cables or a battery charger to the battery leads under the hood?
If all that is stopping you from disengaging Park is a voltage issue, this may help.
HTH


----------



## inphosys (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Emergency Release for shifter (henna gaijin)*

Battery is alive and well ... 14 volts. 
I also left a charger on it all through the night just in case it was a battery problem. I also just had the battery replaced less than a month ago to the tune of $340.00! (So I'm sure the battery is good)
When I turn the key the main display reads (in large red letters) "Steering Defective Workshop" and it won't let me start the car. The seat moves forward and the steering wheel moves out (as per my preprogrammed settings) but no start. I push on the brake pedal, but it won't activate the release for the gear selector.
That's OK though, it just gives me a good reason to drink today and not do any work


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Release for shifter (inphosys)*

I feel for yea. I had the same issues. And was without the car for a month. 
Here yea go for your reading pleasure
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2104656
So I know exactly what you are dealing with.


----------

